# No af following clomid



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Hey all
Have done my hpt today and got a bfn, this is cd 36 and 30days since last dose of clomid, also 15 days since opk showed peak fertility. Af still hasn't made an appearance, I very rarely have periods naturally, usually induce them using norethisterone. Now that I've had a bfn, I'm wondering how long to wait for af? How long till I induce my period with norethisterone? 
Luce xx


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

You should check with your doctor. Did you have a blood test or scan to confirm ovulation? One of two things will have happened. Either you didn't ovulate on this round of clomid (it's possible to get a positive OPK and not ovulate), in which case you can probably take norethisterone in a few days to give you a withdrawal bleed. However, you should only do this if you are sure you didn't ovulate. Alternatively you did ovulate, and you will get a period in the next couple of days (or a positive test). If you didn't get the positive OPK until 15 days ago, you wouldn't have ovulated until about 13 days ago (you usually ovulate 36 hours after a positive OPK, although this can vary). You need to give it a few more days as most people's luteal phase is around 14 days long (although anything from 12 to 16 days is considered normal). If your period still hasn't started in a week, do another test (if you can wait that long!). If it's negative, after that length of time I'd say you can be pretty confident you didn't ovulate and you'll be fine to take the norethisterone. But you should always follow your doctor's instructions.

Good luck. If it turns out you haven't ovulated on 50mg you should discuss with your doctor the possibility of increasing your dose to 100mg.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Blood tests and gp don't have my results and can't get hold of consultant. So unsure of results. Ok I will give it another week then test again. Thanks for your advice. Not going back to see consultant till may. Feeling little bit out of my depth because ain't sure what to do. Yeah will see what she says when I go back.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

You should be able to call your consultant's secretary for your results. That's what I always did. There's little point doing another cycle of 50mg if you didn't ovulate this time. (I'm assuming your consultant has sent you off with three cycle's worth of clomid - is that right?) Sorry you're not getting the level of care/attention that you should be.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah sent away with 3 cycles worth, I will try getting my results again on Monday. And I've found an advice line for clomid treatment that's at my hospital so will try that Monday. Just feel like I should of had more contact with consultant than I am. I thought I would have scans instead of bloods. But I don't know what the next process is though. X


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

With my NHS cycles I didn't have scans, only CD21 bloods. It depends on your CCG (formerly PCT). I live in North London and only got the blood test, but my friend who lives in East London is getting scans and bloods! No consistency at all! You should at least have access to your test results and ought to have been provided with enough clomid to enable you to increase your dose to 100mg if the 50mg fails to make you ovulate. Anything more than that would be a bonus, but anything less than that is definitely not close enough monitoring.


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

I'm from Birmingham. I haven't had the xray of my tubes, that is the next thing if I don't conceive over these 3 cycles. I think I'm going to discuss my worries and concerns with regards to lack of monitoring when I go back in May.


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

So they gave you clomid _before_ doing an HSG? That's not right either. They are meant to confirm the patency of your tubes before giving you clomid. There's no point taking clomid if you've got a blockage (which I'm sure you haven't, but still...).


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Yeah she said she will refer me for one in May if I haven't conceived. Af has just made an appearance. I'm really apprehensive about having a hsg. Have you had one?


----------



## spudlin (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi, I was given my first 3 months of clomid without any monitoring and before my hsg scan. My consultant did ask me if I had ever had any pelvic infections or abdominal surgery, to rule out scar tissue. 

I didn't have a period after any of those cycles. I was advised by my consultant to wait until day 37 before testing, then if bfn to wait another week, test again and if bfn then start my next round of clomid. I only ever took provera at the very beginning of the treatment to induce a bleed. Then I was advised to take the clomid with or without a period so long as I had followed the advice above.

When I went back after the first 3 rounds, I then had a hsg, but this was at my request. I also asked to be follicle tracked, which they agreed to and I was given a hcg trigger if I grew good enough follicles and lining, which I did. This did result in a period with 3 out of the 4 rounds. 

I wasn't fortunate enough for clomid to work for me, so after 7 rounds I decided to stop the clomid (I was prescribed 9 rounds in total). We have decided to be treatment free for a few months and get ourselves healthier, which for me has meant a 2 stone weight loss. I have had 2 normal cycles now and feel more normal again.

Good luck on your clomid journey, i hope you have better luck than me


----------



## Puglover1980 (Mar 7, 2013)

*misslucyjane* - yes, I had an HSG. It was a little uncomfortable but fine. Nothing to feel apprehensive about and nice to know that everything is clear. I find it odd that you were prescribed clomid before having one as that's not a sensible way to do it. Good news that AF has arrived as it means you ovulated. Hooray!


----------



## misslucyjane (Mar 28, 2013)

Spudlin- thanks for your advice. What's a hcg trigger? My period has turned up on its own so the meds have worked, which  has kind of put my mind at rest. I'm glad your having natural cycles, hopefully you will get the result you want hun. Yeah my consultant asked me them questions and said due to the answers she didn't feel the need to do a hsg straight away. X

Puglover1980 - I'm not very good with tests that involve going inside, I get myself in a right mess, even with blood tests which is getting better.  Was a right mess when had to have a cervical biopsy. Big baby lol. She asked if I'd had any infections or injuries in that area and I said I didn't which I haven't so  she said I could have 3 cycles  before having it done. Maybe it's got something to do with my past history when it comes to test. Yeah so glad meds are working. X


----------

